# Favorite Beethoven Variations



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Beethoven was always a wizard with variations and really concentrated on them in his later years. Stand-alone, movements of larger works, whatever -- which ones do you most like? And, if you're willing, why?


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Eroica Variations, Op. 35

They have such a wealth of inventiveness and ingenious treatment of the famous theme from the Fourth Movement of his 3rd Symphony. Very demanding on the performer, but also a source of great reward for the talented pianist who can master these remarkable variations. An early set of variations for Beethoven, but I would happily rank them up there with the Diabelli Variations which I also love. It still amuses me how frequently Beethoven reuses the main theme: also in his Contredanses and in the finale of the ballet "Creatures of Prometheus". It was obviously a theme to which the great master was attached. I have no objection whatsoever.

I have played through most of 24 Variations on Righini's Arietta "Venni Amore", WoO 65 a few times, but I haven't polished the whole work. A few variations are very difficult, but the work is largely easy.

9 Variations on a March by Dressler, WoO 63 is almost like a more thematic to the great 32 Variations in C Minor, as this work is also in C Minor.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The greatest set has yo be the Diabelli. But with Beethoven there are masterly variations in many of the works.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have trouble with the Eroica variations. I think there is an annoying ostenato pedal point section toward the middle that beats me over the head demonstrating the tonality. By the time it gets to that point I'm already weary of the theme. I know that sounds like sacrilege. 

I like the variations to be found in the context of a larger work, like the late piano sonatas. Is it the Op. 111 that has the bizarre variations many people think sound like jazz? I like those. I enjoy that theme more so than the Eroica theme.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

the Kakadu. The music, the instruments, and the (unintended) allusion to barnyard fowl.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

The slow movement of Symphony No.9.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Although not by Beethoven, if you ever have the chance to listen to Schumann's Variationen auf Beethoven, WoO 31, you should!

The theme is from the Allegretto of the A Major Symphony of Beethoven. Wonderful variations.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

I was going to say the Diabelli Variations, but for now am going for the Andante con Variazioni from the Kreutzer Sonata.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Alydon said:


> I was going to say the Diabelli Variations, but for now am going for the Andante con Variazioni from the Kreutzer Sonata.


That would be mine too...


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The last movement in Op 109 among my favourites.


----------

